# Deere on deer crime



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

So a friend of mine got his first deer last night. Not the way I want to "harvest" one. He had to work to get it out. Truly disgusting and a waste of a good deer. Said he kicked her up earlier and the next thing he knew, she ran straight into him.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

what a mess that would be!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I have seen baled up snakes and groundhogs run over by the baler but this one is for the books...WOW


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes. That would suck to clean that mess up.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

I helped my buddy work for HOURS to get one out a few years ago. I couldn’t believe one it happened and two it created such a problem. Truly the stuff you’d see in a horror movie.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

My brother plugged up the cylinder in our old Gleaner F with a skunk while taking off wheat. Digging it out was quite unpleasant.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Used to get ground hogs stuck in the conditioning rolls of the haybine. They'd go in butt first but the top half wouldn't go through. If you didn't have a big enough wrench to back it out, you better hope your pocket knife was sharp. Yuck!


----------

